# 44 years old.....c section?



## tarot

Hello Ladies,

I know I am being terribly premature but I am starting a DE cycle this month,my first ever IVF and am thinking ahead to if I am lucky enough for it to work.

I am concerned that due to my age,nearly 45 at time of delivery, I will have difficulties that will affect my baby ie. cerebal palsy. I would feel a lot happier having an elective c section( please,I'm not just thinking it's the easy option,I understand recovery is long and painful). 

I am in the Uk.....do you ladies think I will be able to request an elective section based on my age and it will be my first baby? I also have high blood pressure already and a heart murmur but am waiting for an echo heart scan and it could be just an innocent flow murmur. My concern is mainly my age and my old body :blush::

Thankyou ladies :hugs:


----------



## Scout

Firstly, good luck with your IVF. I'm not really sure how age would affect delivery complications??? I was 46 when I delivered my daughter and c section was never mentioned and I'm in the US where sections are done a lot. The only concern my perinatologist had was that if I didn't go naturally by around 38 weeks, he wanted to induce me since still birth chances increase the closer you get to your due date when you are older (more issues of placental problems). Luckily, my water broke at 35w1d, so I didn't need to worry about that, but, like I said, nobody ever mentioned my needing a section due to my age. Her delivery was easy and she, even being born early at 35w2d, was healthy and needed no nicu time at all. She's a healthy 2 year old now. I sorry I don't really know your chances of a section. If you were in the US, I think most OBs let the woman do whatever she wants, but in the UK, I just don't know. Good luck!!


----------



## 44npregnant

I'm in the US so not sure what would happen in UK but I was 44 when I had my Csection! Good luck! :happydance:


----------



## Delphine11

I can't comment on your health problems so I don't know if they'd be relevant, but as for age, don't swallow the cr*p put out by the media about how ancient we are! 

I've just given birth naturally at the age of 47. When I first got pregnant, I assumed my consultant would say I'd be better off with a C section, but no. She said a vaginal delivery was safer for me and baby.

I didn't find it any harder than my other births. In fact, mentally I felt stronger.

Good luck!


----------



## tarot

Thankyou Ladies so much and congratulations on your little ones.

Interesting what you say about being more mentally ready...must be far easier to be mentally ready in your forties than a teenager...I was a real drama queen then!


----------



## Nolagyrl1913

I had a fabulous pregnancy and delivery at 43 - normal vag with no complications. I was worried because of my age - my doctor said I was the healthiest "high risk" pregnancy she ever had.
Good Luck to you!!!


----------



## Garnet

tarot said:


> Thankyou Ladies so much and congratulations on your little ones.
> 
> Interesting what you say about being more mentally ready...must be far easier to be mentally ready in your forties than a teenager...I was a real drama queen then!

Tarot: there is a group of ladies that are doing DE or have done DE. :flower:g


----------



## notrustyyet

I had requested an elective c-section for my 2nd baby born at 44 yrs old. Was the best experience compared to my first. First was nightmare vaginal delivery, needed suction thing, baby had bruise on head, later DX autistic spectrum (mild/Aspergers). Was it related who knows, but 2nd baby now 2 yrs old no problems totally normal. If I am lucky enough to get preg again I'm doing a section again. Might not be for everyone, but I had both and can compare. Pain level was severe w/first had huge episiotomy couldn't sit for a month, not so bad after section because you can take gd meds esp 1st week when it's worse. I took it easy 6 wks of course, but after first 2 wks virtually no discomfort


----------



## Mrs G

Hi

Firstly good luck with your cycle. Like garnet said there is s very lovely thread with lots of advice and ladies during DE. 

So I had an elective section with dd, she was footling breech. Physically no issues, emotionally a nightmare. I had real issues bonding with dd, we had no skin to skin time and I really regretted not having labour. I'm hoping for vbac this time. As I had a section last time I could automatically have another but in my area you don't get offered one on age alone. They have said now I'm over 40 they will induce me on my due date tho as they don't like us oldies to go overdue! 

Xx


----------

